# US Cosmetic Labeling Manual



## Lindy (Mar 26, 2013)

In the USA soap is not considered a cosmetic unless you are making  claims such as moisturizing, conditioning, etc.  However all lotions,  creams, lip balms and other such products do fall under the Cosmetic  legislature and there are labeling requirements.

To help you understand them I would recommend that you take a look at THIS part of the FDA site in order to remain legal.

Marie Gale has authored a book on how to Label called SOAP & COSMETIC LABELING  which will help you to understand what you need to know in the US.   There is a 2nd edition that has a full chapter on soaps which is  available through through Wholesale Plus and is available HERE.  I see that the Guild also has one of them available through them at a discounted rate - http://www.soapguild.org/store/book-soap-and-cosmetic-labeling.html.

So lots of information there for you.


----------

